
Former Amazon and Microsoft arrested over $5.5M coronavirus relief fund fraud - Brajeshwar
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8557365/FBI-arrest-former-Amazon-Microsoft-executive-5-5million-coronavirus-relief-fund-fraud.html
======
anoncake
*executive

